# Police Interview



## jmat1980 (Mar 7, 2005)

*I am looking for feedback regarding the oral boards...

In your experiences what have you been asked and how have you responded??

I understand that the biggest thing is to be able to articulate your reasons for taking whatever action you say you would take....

How would you answer the question "what are your weaknesses"??*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

jmat1980";p="58845 said:


> *
> 
> How would you answer the question "what are your weaknesses"??*


Well, for that question I have always told them what my weaknesses are. Plain and simple


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Tell them your weaknesses are chocolate and romance novels. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Southside";p="58851 said:


> Tell them your weaknesses are chocolate and romance novels. :lol:


Chocolate........yum. I just made peppermint-chocolate cheesecake. Chocolate really is my downfall...especially dark chocolate! Thanks for making me hungry...must....stick.....to.....diet! [-X


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I once told a board that my weakness was golf. That I couldn't hit a ball with a 2x4. Got them to laugh, but didn't get me the job.

At one interveiw I couldn't think of anything so I gave them my x-wife phone number and told them to give her a call. Yup, didn't get hired there either.

I am shocked I that my department hired me, ( so isn't everyone else) :roll:


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

I was asked that question on my interview. I told them my weakness was that I was a "workaholic". I dont know why I said it but it worked. Be prepared for questions that will deal with "what if" situations like: your on a B&amp;E call and you suspect that another officer took some items from the store. How would YOU react? The important thing is to be honest and say what you would most likely do. You will get tripped up if you are trying to give the answers that you think people want to hear.


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

I have my oral interview with PSP today at noon...Wish me luck..

But to answer your question...

a lot of what if's as already stated, lots of scenarios, and qualities of communication, decision making, empathy, honesty, initiative, self confidence, and self control. Just answer everything as normal and as truthful as possible, don't answer a question just because you think thats what they want to hear. Everyone has unique answers, thats what they're looking for.. GOOD LUCK :t:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref";p="58855 said:


> Chocolate........yum. I just made peppermint-chocolate cheeseake. Chocolate really is my downfall...especially dark chocolate! Thanks for making me hungry...must....stick.....to.....diet! [-X


mmmmm... that sounds good


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

For an entry level position, no one expects you to know all the answers. What they are looking for is your thought process. Verbalize how you processed the information to come up with your answer. Give them several options (I could arrest him, give him a warning, call for a supervisor) then explain why you chose the option you thought best for the situation. Department's want thinkers, not robots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

You shouldn't be worried about anything. You've had plenty of experience now and oral boards are all basically the same. For the "weaknesses" question, you should try to make a negative into a positive. Like NBC515 said, tell them you're a workaholic. Back during my interview, that's what I said, and it wasn't a lie either. You've been gone from Mass. long enough, time to come home...BPD here you come.


----------

